# First (pathetic) surge in months



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

We have had continuous $4/$5 per trip promotions (restricted to a small area) for weeks but no surge since at least early December, possibly even longer. Last night this popped up. SMH.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We have a few here and there up here. Rarely are they substantial. There were more while the six hundred banana per week Government Cheese was being handed out, but since late July, when it expired, there have not been as many. Gr*yft* is even worse. The pings come fast and furious, but, it will not offer you a PPZ until you decline at least fifty pings. Then it offers you a dollar or two extra, but only if you will chase a job at least ten minutes.






There have been some bonuses/incentives/promotions, of late, but they have been paltry. I did, however, manage to put the grift on Gr*yft* for just under twenty bananas, yesterday. I was working a not-so-good guarantee, but it only required fifteen trips for a one hundred twenty banana guarantee. I know where the minimums and mediocres are, so I worked those neighbourhoods and hit my minimums. Gr*yft* tried to keep the pings from me when I hit Trip Fourteen and was under one-hundred bananas, so I just ran F*ub*a*r* for a while. When I completed a few F*ub*a*r* jobs, I turned Gr*yft* back on. It offered me several "long trip, 45 min.+", which, of course, I declined. Finally, acknowledging defeat, it gave me a mediocre and had to come across with my paltry twenty bananas.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah noticed first surges the other day also .. .nothing over $2.50.
I could say at least the surge is back. . but it feels like them throwing us a bone from the table so well shut up .. .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We had a little orange surge DT in the AM this week due to -40 weather and snow......but really, it's been months since I saw one.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

When the surge went away . . . so did I. I got tired of picking people up and dropping them off at the Emergency Room. They always said the same thing. "Oh, I don't have Covid, it's just a cold/flu". (me), oh have you been tested?" (them) "no, not yet."


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Our area 4-8pm quest has dropped from 3 to 2 and this week it’s $1

I believe I’ll be staying home all week
Last week I did 3 hours mon (before I noticed that it had dropped from 3 to 2 ) and 3 tue and grossed 14.5 an hour at 2 extra. 
The buck less would put me at 11.5
F that


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

They have definitely changed how surge is calculated... It's spread out over a larger area but very shallow. This is this year's rate cut.


----------

